# Bluewater



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Sure mixed stuff up a bit... The true cobalt is still along haul, but there's definitely some more "blue-green" than "green-blue" now in the mix.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe we will take a stab at it SAT.....


----------



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

where is this info coming from?

how can you tell what the water color is when using the SST charts?

Any info would be great. I am planning a trip Friday looking for weed lines around the 100 ftm curve out of OB.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Remedy (8/25/2009)*how can you tell what the water color is when using the SST charts?


Water color comes from Chlorophyll images (free at Coastwatch NOAA & Florida-Offshore.com). In a nutshell, Blue = blue water,Light Sky Blue= Clean water, Green = Green water, Yellow & Red = Dirty water


----------



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks that make it easy


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah thats a chlorophyll chart not a SST chart.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I was thinking about going Fri 28th, but now not so sure about the weather.

Any prognosticators out there willing to give a forecast


----------



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

i see the weather is going to be a bit more than it was at the first of the week.

We are still a go on the Remedy.

We will be standing by on 68.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Check alabama-offshore.com the forecast is looking good and is way more accurate than noaa.

Maclin


----------

